# Yote Pic's



## Duckskinner (Sep 17, 2003)

Here are some pic's of a yote hunt I participated in.























































This was a good time. I plan on getting another chance to do this again.

Duckskinner


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

SWEET!

I especially like the **** on the left hand side, damn egg robbers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You beat me to it.......SWEET!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Killem all!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

wow what a hunt ur going to have to camo that pretty gun though lol. i won;t camo mine either!!.

:sniper: there some pretty nice sixe yotes


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

wowsers! nice where did u get all that variety!!!lol


----------

